

When Your Data Sings (Or, how to milk a social media data cow) - mayank
http://blog.twodeg.net/when-your-data-sings

======
xfax
That gives me an idea. What if there was a paid service which would analyze
such public information about you and tell you exactly what your "profile"
looks like, or at least appears to others. Sometimes we don't realize how we
project ourselves and this would definitely be useful to understand the
implications of our actions.

~~~
mksuth
The bulk of this data isn't publicly available though. So you really have no
idea what your profile looks like to them.

